# My first aquarium (in progress)



## mubjaved (May 24, 2013)

I m new so I moving slow. Last night I got the glass container ready. It s of following dimentions: 46 Inches (Width) X 16 Inches (Depth) X 22 Inches (Hight).




Give all the suggestions u got. I m planning a fresh water aquarium.

Also the best pump and internal filter that i cound find in the market near me are following:





Are these suficient for my aquarium?


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

General rule is to have the volume of your aquarium pumped through your filter 7-10 times per hour. You will be at around 3.5 times per hour with that filter(assuming I did my conversions right) . That means you won't want to add as many fish as normally suggested. You could always add a 2nd filter later. 2nd filter is always good for redundancy anyways. 

Did you build your tank?
What ideas did you have for fish?


----------



## mubjaved (May 24, 2013)

*FIshes*

I m not building myself but getting them made. Like this glass container I went to Glass shop and gave him dimentions and got it made from Him. Today I have called the carpenter so he can make me nice looking table for it and also a hood to cover the aquarium. The hood and lighning part is where i will need guidance cause that need too be right so that the aquarium works fine. 

Fishes in my mind atm are:
Chichlid
Parrot
may be siver shark also

U can suggest me more

Sayonarax said that pump is small and not sufficient for this size of aquarium?

Nate how about i Install 2 of these filter from the start.?


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

Way to go with the custom tank. Since you are getting a carpenter to do the table you are going to have an awesome looking tank stand! 
For filters I would suggest some sort of bio wheel. I have two filters, my biowheel is a marineland emperor 280. Same as what was said before: double the filter recommendations and you'll always be in the clear. Good luck keep us updated *pc


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm not familiar with that style filter but I would think you could just put one on one side of the tank and one on the other.

Are you going to have live plants? If you aren't going to have live plants then the lighting will just be for viewing so you could just use fluorescent bulbs. if you do want live plants you will want to wait for others to give their opinion because its not an area I know much about.
Are those pieces of glass just connected with silicon or is there something else holding them together?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would recommend a center brace(glass)be installed.A search of Euro bracing will show and tell you more.
I use those powerhead filters as supplementals along with other types.I would look into HOB(Hang On Back) filters(aquaclear 110, or 70).Or amny here use canister with good sucess.
Looking Good!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice! 

I would look for a canister filter. I have them in all my tanks, save two and love them. Some people claim they are harder to get to, because they are under the cabinet, but IMO I like them being hidden. You can up the look of the tank by using glass piping instead of the plastic. In which case it helps to be hidden.


----------



## mubjaved (May 24, 2013)

*Euro bracing*

Coralbandit .. u suggested Euro Bracing. Well what i have understood u want me to give support to the tank so its strong and ssafe and doesnt brake. What my Glass workman has done that he has put 2 Extra 12mm glass on each end one is 6 inch width and the other is 5 inch. So its also Holds all the sides Together give extra strenth. What do u think is that enough. 

This glass container maker is my friend and professional and also have aquarium hobby. So his recommendation was that this is enough. Also Initially when I was giving him order to make glass container for me i told him to use 8 mm glass but he suggested that for aquarium of this size u must atleast use 12mm glass.





Guys I m totally lost in Filtration and Pump details so many Filtration option out there that as much as i dig in I get confused. Major problem being that I libe in Peshawar city in Pakistan we dont have much aquarium stuff here. Just one main shop in the whole city with very limited stuff. 

The Filter picture that i showed in my earlier message is the best he has got. he has a Box with a Exterial filter also i forgot to take its picture. But in internal Filter that was the best he has got. Also the pump picture I posted Earlier is the Strongest Pump he has got. 

So What do u ppl suggest.

Nate2005 ... U asked regarding Live plants. Atm I m not going to put any live plants. Only Decorations , artificial Plants and Fishes. In fishes after looking at lot videos and reading I m going to start with Cichlid Family and stick to them for a while until I get adequate experience as they are easy to keep.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If the glassman thinks it's ok,I'll say he probly knows more than I.My suggestion was a single brace in the center where the glass would bow the most.But if he is confident than I would just measure how far apart the front and back is empty and measure as you fill it until it is full(unless the space grows enough to concern you).


----------



## mubjaved (May 24, 2013)

"But if he is confident than I would just measure how far apart the front and back is empty and measure as you fill it until it is full(unless the space grows enough to concern you)."

Coral bandit sorry but i couldnt understand what u meant from above sentence kindly elaborate.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Measure the distance(centimeters,inches) from front to back of glass in center of aquarium on the top(where it is open)when empty and as you fill it.It may "bow"(bend) and get larger(which you don't want).If you notice growth(getting larger which may concern you{it would me})then you may want to stop filling it and have a center brace installed.


----------



## mubjaved (May 24, 2013)

I just talked with the glass maker and he said its not a problem. He said to follow ur instruction and i get worried he is going to install mirror sheet on top also from left to right to give further support.

Also I discussed with a friend regarding the filters and he said that what we going to do is get more filtration power we will install 2 filter (Body guard powerfilter AP1600F), on each side of the aquarium, as suggested by nate 2005 and others. 

Nate2005 ... The glasses are just connected Just through Silicon.

If any sugessions pls do give.


----------



## mubjaved (May 24, 2013)

Okay SO now kindly guide me the Kind of lightning to use for my aquarium. I m going to just keep fishes no live plants and water type is fresh water. so i have got pictures of 3 kind of light availabe in white and blue.









These above 4 pics are of Option 1. These are series of Led lights that can be cut after 1 meter. Available in white and blue colours.





These 2 pictures are of option 2. These are white florecent Rods also available in Blue



THis is the last option in my view. THe are energy saver Bulbs available in white and blue colours.

I will appreciate ur able guidance in this regard.


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

I have never considered rope light, the white one might be pretty cool if you wrap it around the tank right. Has anyone else heard or seen rope light used?


----------

